# Nambucca on sunday (weather permitting)



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Could be a goer? Weather permitting of course, the water may be dirty but if there's no or little wind, I'm out there, so's Granpop lol!


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Kerrie we all may make it down there Chrissy Wal and Doug. And whats the best the best Tides in the river for Whiting and Bream the incoming or outgoing.
Thanx Doug


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

that be excellent doug, and the tides for whiting and bream? i have no idea!!! i just go out and hope for the best!


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Have a few spare minutes on the 'net - Sunday will be my last day in Nambucca, we have made an executive decision to point south Monday. Will overnight at Wangi Wangi on Lake Macquarie and if weather is OK, stay for a couple of days.

Went out this morning, water looks fine, and dropped a large flattie across from our camp. That was all I saw. Circumnavigated the island twice too.

Wind starting to puff up when I came in.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

so u still want to go out tmrw Dave? If the wind keeps up there r other places to go out of the wind, around macksville and warrell ck (scotts head road), they may be bass around there.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

YAY JUST MADE 500 POSTS!!!!!!


----------

